# Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

Hier mal ein Medium-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread, abgegrenzt (wie auch immer?)
von den High-End-Spinrollen, wo es vermehrt um P/L Fragen geht.

Nichts desto trotz geht es auch um hohe und möglichst hohe Leistungen. #6


--- --- ---

Ein paar meiner Favoriten schreib ich mal hin (klaro subjektiv )


Rolle bis 50 EUR:
+ Ryobi Ecusima, WFT Braidspin (Kunststoff Rotor+Gehäuse)
Wieso? Der Preis für ca. 40 EUR, und die Leistungen: stabil, sehr gute Bremse, sehr guter Bügel, ordenliches Schnurlaufröllchen, Spule mit TiN-Kante, Umschlagschutz-Auflaufsperre, kein Wormshaft, trotzdem gute Wickelkontur, dezentes immer passendes Design.

Rolle bis 100 EUR:
+ Ryobi Applause, Spro BlueArc Ser.7+8 (Vollmetall Rotor+Gehäuse) robuste  Spinnrolle, die in vielerlei Hinsicht überragend etwas aushält. 

+ Spro RedArc, BlueArc Ser.9 (Vollmetall Rotor+Gehäuse)  mittlere Spinnrolle mit sehr geringer Schnurkreuzung und viel Laufruhe.

+ Ryobi Excia (Vollmetall Rotor+Gehäuse) als sehr leichte Rolle mit hoher Schnurkreuzung, vor allem wenn mit einer leichteren Spule gepaart.

Rolle bis 150 EUR:
+ Ryobi Zauber, WFT Alubraid (Vollmetall Rotor+Gehäuse)  mittlere Spinnrolle mit sehr geringer Schnurkreuzung und viel Laufruhe.

+ Shimano Stradic FB, mittlere Spinnrolle, für jemanden der die hohe Übersetzung gebrauchen kann, Doppelhandlekurbel, die man aber leicht austauschen kann.

Rolle bis 200 EUR:
+ Penn Slammer als zweifellos robuste Rolle im Old-Style, Farbgebung Schwarz+Gold zeitlos klasse.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Shimano Technium FA + Bastelgummiring


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sicher, dann sag aber auch noch was Du ihr zutraust - realistisch zutraust. 
gehört in die Gruppe Rolle bis 100 EUR, richtig?

Sonst kommen wieder die "meine XY-Rolle hat aber eine Macke", "nach einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgegeben" Statements usw. 
Allermeistens liegt es dabei am falschen Einsatzgebiet oder mangelnder Vor-/Nachbereitung.
Das ein bischen genauer als bisher zu beschreiben wäre schon eine klasse Leistung.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja die Rolle hat auch diese berüchtigte 4-Kant-Steckkurbel - bei den Preis geht das noch. Das Teil ist gut verarbeitet. Je nach größe kann man ihr was zu trauen. Klar, dass man mit einer 1000er keine 20cm GuFi fischt 
Z.B. war die 4000er FA ein paar mal mit um Rapala Magnums mit Metallschaufel (12 und 18cm) durch die Ostsee zu schleppen. 

Die Rolle hat die A-BR Lager und wäre damit schon gut Salzwasserfähig. 

WS = sehr gute Wicklung

Metallgehäuse = etwas schwerer, dafür macht sie einen guten und stabielen Eindruck

Normale Übersetzung ~ 70cm Schnureinzug

Einziges großes Manko - sie ist eine Bastlerrolle, da man sen Gummiring nachrüsten sollte. Aber die Geschichte kennst du ja. Mein Bruder hat seine eine Technium auch nachgerüstet und der Rotor wird sehr stark gebremst - das klappt super.

Aus den Grund (umklappender Bügel) war sie nicht gerade viel als Spinnrolle im Einsatz, wird sich vermutlich auch nicht groß ändern, da die Technium MgS als Spinnrolle herhält - da die alle gleichgroß sind spielt das keine Rolle welche genommen wird. 

Aber Preis/Leistung eine hervorragende Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Metallgehäuse = etwas schwerer, dafür macht sie einen guten und stabielen Eindruck


Wie kommst Du auf Metallgehäuse? |kopfkrat Die hat doch noch nicht einmal ein hybrides.
Die MGS dagegen schon, ob vollständig Fußgehäuse,Deckel+Rotor weiß ich aber auch nicht, dafür ist der Preis gleich mal ein Hunni höher.
Zugegeben hat Shimano das mit ihren XT-Gehäusen sehr gut im Griff, merkt man kaum.

Mir fiel da gerade noch ein "schleichendes" Bügel-Update auf, was die Rolle verbessert hat:
http://www.catch-company.de/images/big/technium_fa.jpg
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/geraete/shimano/technium-fa/rolle.jpg


----------



## Chrizzi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf Metallgehäuse? |kopfkrat Die hat doch noch nicht einmal ein hybrides.
> Die MGS dagegen schon, ob vollständig Fußgehäuse,Deckel+Rotor weiß ich aber auch nicht, dafür ist der Preis gleich mal ein Hunni höher.
> Zugegeben hat Shimano das mit ihren XT-Gehäusen sehr gut im Griff, merkt man kaum.




*Hybrid  Aluminium Gehäuse:**Die Kombination  aus Aluminium und XT-7 Graphit bietet maximale Stärke, wo es notwendig ist.*


Quelle http://www.angeln.de/praxis/geraete/shimano/technium-fa/bericht.php


Naja dann halt so ein Metall-Gemisch-Gehäuse. Alu ist für mich Metall.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi
Die Materialangaben sind wirklich nicht konsistent. Wobei, mit Hybrid ist alles möglich, es werden keine Anteile genannt. #c

Interessieren würde mich schon, ob die neuere Technium FA mehr als nur den Bügel-Röllchenübergang verbessert hat, oder noch mehr.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Die Materialangaben sind wirklich nicht konsistent. Wobei, mit Hybrid ist alles möglich, es werden keine Anteile genannt. #c



Ich hatte eigendlich nicht das Gefühl, dass ich eine Kunststoff oder was anders in der Hand hab. Fühlte sich immer nach Metall an, auf jeden Fall macht sie einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## subwalk (29. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Petri!
Ich fische zur Zeit zwei Ryobi Zauber 3000 und werde mir wohl noch eine dritte zulegen. Überzeugt hat mich vor allem die bombenfest im Gehäuse sitzende Schnellklappkurbel, die sehr gute Schnurverlegung, das robuste Gehäuse und das gute Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Die 3000er kann man im Süßwasser für faßt alle Angelarten verwenden. Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt unbegreiflich, wie sich jemand eine Arc oder andere Variante - allein der Kurbel wegen - kaufen kann.#c
Bis dann #h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

50-euro-Klasse:

Ich mag meine (alten) Mitchell 300x. Sie laufen jetzt einige Jahre (30-40 Einsatztage pro Jahr (schließlich gibt es noch Fliegenruten, UL-Ruten etc) und sie laufen immer noch weich und rund, die Frontbremse ist - obwohl durch die Bauart bedingt etwas kleiner - einfach gut.

Superpraktisch finde ich das Spool Concept (das die aktuellen 300er nicht mehr haben). Ist schon fein, wenn man trotz Frontbremse die Spule wechseln kann, ohne die Bremse zu verstellen, und die Ersatzspulen in jede Westentasche passen. Und das schwarze Retrodesign gefällt mir immer noch gut. Blöd finde ich, dass die Spulen von 300er, Avocet und Abu 700er (habe ich auch eine) nicht austauschbar sind, obwohl doch alle aus dem gleichen Konzern kommen.

Ich weiss, dass viele die Nase rümpfen über diese Rollen - aber meine Erfahrungen sind einfach gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte jetzt mal den WFT-Katalog durchgestöbert, und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Die WFT BRAIDSPIN [editted] ist mit Edelstahlkugellagern ausgestattet, ala bessere Arc + Zauber Lager. Deren Hauptkugellager laufen übrigens extrem gut und sauber, ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen 100-250 EUR Rollen.

Für einen 50er eine seewasserfeste Kunststoffrolle |kopfkrat, die sich wie die baugleiche Ryobi Ecusima (Erstmodell) sehr gut fischen läßt, auch vernünftig starker Rollenfuß.
Dazu kein WS, sondern starke Excenterverlegung, klasse griffiger Airbail (wie bei den besseren Daiwa's auch), sehr kompakt und klein-gebaut.

An der Spro Passion und potentiell auch an der Ryobi Ecusima wurden ja die nicht sonderliche Salzwasserfestigkeit bemängelt. #t
Das hat WFT anscheinend behoben und damit automatisch ein klasse Einstiegsmodell kreiert. #6 

Weit besser als Exage und sämtliche Daiwa/Shimano Einsteiger und aktuell "wackelige" Seido, viel feiner, eleganter, leichter und stärker als die Technium - bezogen auf 3000 und 4000er Rollengröße, das ist doch schon richtig was!

Ich finde das auch in sofern klasse, daß es damit mehr Auswahl und gut brauchbare Geräte für eine Spinnkombo für 100 EUR gibt, also Rute+Rolle <100 EUR, und das sogar auch fürs Salzwasser geeignet.


----------



## Ghanja (30. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt mal den WFT-Katalog durchgestöbert, und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Die WFT Alubraid ist mit Edelstahlkugellagern ausgestattet, ala bessere Arc + Zauber Lager. Deren Hauptkugellager laufen übrigens extrem gut und sauber, ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen 100-250 EUR Rollen.


Jetzt verwirrst du mich - meinst du damit nicht die Braidspin?


----------



## Ghanja (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin beim Stöbern im US-Shop auf eine Shimano Saros gestoßen (ist dort wohl das Modell unterhalb der Stradic). Die hätte so die universelle 3000er Größe. Die Daten (286 g, 5 A-RBs) hören sich eigentlich ganz interessant an. Außerdem hat sie diese neue Spulen-Kante ("Propulsion") - soll wohl irgendwie der Perrückenbildung entgegenwirken. Hat sie evtl. einer schon "importiert"?


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt mal den WFT-Katalog durchgestöbert, und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Die WFT Alubraid ist mit Edelstahlkugellagern ausgestattet, ala bessere Arc + Zauber Lager. Deren Hauptkugellager laufen übrigens extrem gut und sauber, ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen 100-250 EUR Rollen.
> 
> Für einen 50er eine seewasserfeste Kunststoffrolle |kopfkrat, die sich wie die baugleiche Ryobi Ecusima (Erstmodell) sehr gut fischen läßt, auch vernünftig starker Rollenfuß.
> Dazu kein WS, sondern starke Excenterverlegung, klasse griffiger Airbail (wie bei den besseren Daiwa's auch), sehr kompakt und klein-gebaut.
> ...





Also, meine Frau fischt die Alubraid in 4000er Größe als Pilkrolle und an der Meerforellenrute.:q
Liz ist absolut zufrieden mit der Rolle!!!
Sauberste Schnurverlegung (bespult mit 0,08 Powerline), superfein zu justierende Bremse, nix ruckelt oder klappert. Trotz mehrfachen Vollbädern mit Ostseewasser!

Nur, mit 50€ kommste nicht hin. Die Rolle hat 114€ gekostet...

Klasse ist auch, dass WFT gleich 2 Aluersatzspulen beilegt!#6

Da könnten sich Daiwa oder Shimano mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrst du mich - meinst du damit nicht die Braidspin?


Hast Du recht, die einfache Kunststoffrolle ist die Braidspin! #6
Die meinte ich ja, verbessere ich mal oben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also, meine Frau fischt die Alubraid in 4000er Größe als Pilkrolle und an der Meerforellenrute.:q
> Nur, mit 50€ kommste nicht hin. Die Rolle hat 114€ gekostet...


Klar, das ist auch die baugleiche zur Zauber und RedArc. 
Selbst Uli Beyer fischt die bei WFT gut sichtbar auf der Katalog-DVD!  Und die einzige dortige Stationäre, die wirklich leise läuft und drillt! Ich würde die Slammer und NoMono auch nicht nehmen, wenn ich eine Alubraid nehmen könnte.

Oben wars ein Doppelfehler in Gedanken |rolleyes, die günstige WFT Braidspin hat eben auch Edelstahlkugellager und keine billigen wie Ecusima, Passion.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sauberste Schnurverlegung (bespult mit 0,08 Powerline)


Und das ist auch sehr interessant, hatte auf der Meeresanglermesse die Schnur in der Hand, konnte mich aber nicht recht entschliessen, ist bei den Versandbedingungen #6 auch piepegal! 

Da jetzt heute meine Spiderwire Stealth in 0.12 fast in Komplett-Tüdel aufgegangen ist und gerade noch so gerettet werden konnte, die Quantum PT Braid 0.12 auch so ein Tüdel+Knotenwunder ist (jeweils richtig naß gewesen ), brauche ich eigentlich unbedingt noch eine neue dünne streßfrei + sicher fischbare Multifile, besonders auf ner Gr.4 Arc . 
Klappt das mit der Powerline 0.08 immer bzw. keine Tüdelvorkommnisse? Dann wär die Sache schon klar.


----------



## ChrisHH (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da jetzt heute meine Spiderwire Stealth in 0.12 fast in Komplett-Tüdel aufgegangen ist und gerade noch so gerettet werden konnte, die Quantum PT Braid 0.12 auch so ein Tüdel+Knotenwunder ist (jeweils richtig naß gewesen ), brauche ich eigentlich unbedingt noch eine neue dünne streßfrei + sicher fischbare Multifile, besonders auf ner Gr.4 Arc .


komisch fische 12 spiderwire ohne probleme auf 4er red arc und 3er applause - allerdings gab's anfangs ein paar tüdel auf der applause, hat sich dann aber gelegt, denke war einfach ein bisschen viel drauf am anfang...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> komisch fische 12 spiderwire ohne probleme auf 4er red arc und 3er applause - allerdings gab's anfangs ein paar tüdel auf der applause, hat sich dann aber gelegt, denke war einfach ein bisschen viel drauf am anfang...


Interessant, auf der 3er Applause ging es erst schlechter, oder jetzt auch besser als bei der 4er WS-Rolle? Mit derseleben Rolle aufgespulte Schnur? Hatte nämlich schon die Idee auf 3er Excenter-Verleger auszuweichen, wegen der stärkeren Schnurkreuzung.

Den Spiderwire-Tüdel vollbrachte ja nicht ich  , aber es ist schon arg grenzwertig auf der RedArc Gr.4, muß man sehr doll aufpassen, und Dämmerungsfischen und/oder viel Wind ist nix. :g

Bevor ich mir was neues kaufe, untersuche ich lieber die möglichen Alternativen, die ruhig etwas steifere Schnüre sein dürfen, wäre grad recht.


----------



## ChrisHH (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schnur wurde von Großspule aufgespult beim Händler. Jetzt merke ich keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Arc und Applause. WS macht absolut keine Probleme...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und das ist auch sehr interessant, hatte auf der Meeresanglermesse die Schnur in der Hand, konnte mich aber nicht recht entschliessen, ist bei den Versandbedingungen #6 auch piepegal!
> 
> Da jetzt heute meine Spiderwire Stealth in 0.12 fast in Komplett-Tüdel aufgegangen ist und gerade noch so gerettet werden konnte, die Quantum PT Braid 0.12 auch so ein Tüdel+Knotenwunder ist (jeweils richtig naß gewesen ), brauche ich eigentlich unbedingt noch eine neue dünne streßfrei + sicher fischbare Multifile, besonders auf ner Gr.4 Arc .
> Klappt das mit der Powerline 0.08 immer bzw. keine Tüdelvorkommnisse? Dann wär die Sache schon klar.




Wir (also Liz u ich) finden die Schnur echt spitzenmäßig! Ich habe die auf mittlerweile 4 Rollen drauf, schon oft und vor allem, in Salz- und Süßwasser gefischt und noch nie nen Tüddel geworfen!
Wirklich top!#6

Hab vorher auch eine Spiderwire in 0.12, sowie eine Fireline in 0.15 gefischt! Die sind gar kein Vergleich zur Powerline...
Zum Einen, was die eben schon angesprochene Knotenfreudigkeit angeht, zum Andern, allein der "gefühlte" Durchmesser und Querschnittsvergleich ist (neudeutsch) krass!!!

Das Einzige, was die Schnur (kann hier aber nur für die Dünne ne Aussage treffen) wohl nicht gut abkann, ist Schock- beziehungsweise Überbelastung!
Ab einem Jigkopfgewicht von 75 Gramm aufwärts, sollte man vorsichtig werfen und nicht mehr versuchen voll durchzuziehen|rolleyes#q, sonst hört man öfters dieses leise, unangenehme Knallen... Und darf anschließend einen neuen Wirbel und Köder anbringen!

Aus dem Grund werde ich mir aber irgendwann noch die 0.12er bestellen, um eben auch mal bissel größere Köder sicher durch die Gegend zu werfen!
Bei dem Lieferservice von Gigafish macht online bestellen ja echt Laune!!!#6#6#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund werde ich mir aber irgendwann noch die 0.12er bestellen, um eben auch mal bissel größere Köder sicher durch die Gegend zu werfen!
> Bei dem Lieferservice von Gigafish macht online bestellen ja echt Laune!!!#6#6#6




Moin,

Mal ne Frage zur Powerline von Gigafish, sind die Durchmesserangaben da überhaupt einigermaßen realistisch (?). Ich wollte mir zum Pilken vielleicht ne 14er bestellen und frage mich ob ich nicht lieber ne 10er oder 12er bestellen soll, wenn ich ne 14er haben will |uhoh:... (?)

0.14er mit 14Kg Tragkraft kann ich irgendwie nicht so recht glauben. Ist das nicht vielleicht in Wirklichkeit ne 0.20er oder ist das jetzt DIE Wunderschnur?


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Danke, dass Du nicht gesagt hast wer die Spiderwire zerschossen hat!


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mal ne Frage zur Powerline von Gigafish, sind die Durchmesserangaben da überhaupt einigermaßen realistisch (?). Ich wollte mir zum Pilken vielleicht ne 14er bestellen und frage mich ob ich nicht lieber ne 10er oder 12er bestellen soll, wenn ich ne 14er haben will |uhoh:... (?)
> 
> 0.14er mit 14Kg Tragkraft kann ich irgendwie nicht so recht glauben. Ist das nicht vielleicht in Wirklichkeit ne 0.20er oder ist das jetzt DIE Wunderschnur?




Ich versuch mich heut Abend mal als Makro Fotokünstler...:q

Stell dann ein Vergleichsbild 0,09er PL zu 0,15er Fireline Crystal hier rein!
Vielleicht hilft's dir ja weiter.#c

Wie aber oben schon geschrieben, bin ich begeistert von der Gigafish Schnur!
Nur Schockbelastung findet sie halt nicht so toll...#q


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gabs hier im Raubfisch-Board net auch mal nen Thread wos um die realen Durchmesser der verschiedenen "Ultrafeinschnüre" ging...! Is doch noch garnet soo lang her...! Dachte da war die Gigafisch auch mit von der Partie...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Powerline von Gigafish, sind die Durchmesserangaben da überhaupt einigermaßen realistisch (?). Ich wollte mir zum Pilken vielleicht ne 14er bestellen und frage mich ob ich nicht lieber ne 10er oder 12er bestellen soll, wenn ich ne 14er haben will |uhoh:... (?)
> 
> 0.14er mit 14Kg Tragkraft kann ich irgendwie nicht so recht glauben. Ist das nicht vielleicht in Wirklichkeit ne 0.20er oder ist das jetzt DIE Wunderschnur?


Du liegst schon richtig, gehe nach der Tragkraft. Dickenaufschlag +50-70% sind drin, was nix an der Güte der Schnur ändert.


----------



## Blink* (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Rolle bis 100€

*Balzer Full Metall Jacket 700 SP
*6 kugellager aus Edelstahl plus ein Nadellager, Gehäuse und Rotor aus Aluminium, Rollenbügel aus Edelstahl ... eben ein echtes "Vollmantelgeschoss"|supergri

ich hab mir die 740er (100m 40er) geholt, bin sehr günstig an sie rangekommen (60€)

Sie macht einen äußerst robusten Eindruck. Eher fürs mittlere Spinnfischen sowie Ansitz geeignet. Überzeugt durch eine wirklich schöne Schnurverlegung, ruhigen lauf, nettes design(|supergri)...

Muss aber gleich sagen, dass sie nich nicht ausgiebig getestet wurde, da ich momentan andere modelle bevorzuge. Aber der erste Eindruck hat mich überzeugt.

Gruß,

blink​


----------



## Living Dead (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stradic FI für 115€ aus den USA. Preis/Leistung sehr gut. mit ner Übersetzung von 6.0 eher was für Gufi.


----------



## Ghanja (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

War das ein aktuelles 2500er Modell?


----------



## Living Dead (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ghanja schrieb:


> War das ein aktuelles 2500er Modell?



Wie meinen?  FI is das aktuelle Modell der Stradic.


----------



## Ghanja (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich meinte eher ob das eine 2500er ist. Die hatte ich mir auch angesehen aber ich tendiere eher zu einer 3000er Saros.


----------



## Living Dead (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kommt halt ganz drauf an wofür. Der Bringer P/L ist für mich ne Japan TP. hab die mal gekurbelt. Massiv und wirklich geschmeidig.


----------



## donlotis (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie sind eigentlich Eure Erfahrungen mit der Rolle Balzer Matrix Blue Metal? Egal in welcher Größe, ideal wäre 1030!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Kommt halt ganz drauf an wofür. Der Bringer P/L ist für mich ne Japan TP. hab die mal gekurbelt. Massiv und wirklich geschmeidig.




Jau, meine 2500er ist gestern angekommen :k:k:k

Soooooooo weich läuft die und es wackelt absolut NIX an dem Ding!  Hab noch nie so ne spitzenmäßig verarbeitete Rolle besessen.

Kann's kaum erwarten sie ans Wasser zu führen :q


----------



## maesox (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

.....abwarten!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Erzähl warum!?

gruss

Pauly


----------



## schroe (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Der Bringer P/L ist für mich ne Japan TP



Jepp,
habe noch die 4000F und eine 3000F im Betrieb, eine 3000F liegt als Reserve ungefischt im Schrank (mit Erscheinen der FA überkam mich so etwas wie Panik, da kauft man dann lieber auf Vorrat). 
Die 2500FA hat bei mir dann trotzdem den Weg in das Angelkämmerchen genommen. Sie hat ausgiebig gedient und läuft noch einwandfrei. Die FA war, verglichen zur F aber schon eine leichte Ernüchterung.

Die FB wollte absolut nicht in mein Einkaufskörbchen (wurde ja schon hinlänglich diskutiert).

Seit 6 Mon. macht die o.g. 2500 TP bei mir eine gute Figur. Ist dem F Modell am nächsten, wickelt sauberer, ist etwas leichter als die F.


----------



## maesox (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Erzähl warum!?
> 
> gruss
> 
> Pauly


 

Ein Spezl hatte nach gut einem Monat Betriebszeit Getriebeprobleme!!!!#c


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau sowas wollte ich nicht hören.

Danke!

Pauly


----------



## maesox (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Pauly,der hatte bestimmt ein "Montagsmodell" !!!! Das gibts überall!!#6


----------



## schroe (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Maesox:
Dann ist meine jetzt 5 Monate über Verfall.
Schwein gehabt.:vik:
BeeJays ist dann schon mehr als 12 Mon. über Verfall.
Noch mehr Schwein gehabt. ;-)
Rainer oszilliert mit seiner auch schon lange klaglos herum.

Gestern habe ich noch einen 40€ Gutschein beim Händler eingelöst. Brauchte noch ´ne "Schindmäre" für´s schonzeitüberbrückende Feedern. Ist eine 4000er Stardic RB geworden. Schon übel wie gämmelig die Kurbeln bei den aktuellen spielen (inkl. TP). Für etwas über 70+Gutschein habe ich die Stradic aus Ermangelung an Alternativen dann gegriffen. "Schindmäre" bezieht sich nicht auf den Preis.

Meine 2500er Stradic RA wirkt solider. Die 5000er Aeros sowieso. Die 3000 X-Match hat auch nicht ein derart Kurbelspiel. 

Sahara, Sedona,.... Vergangenheit.

Die Techniums (1x1000/4x2500/2x4000) haben mich nachhaltig positiv überrascht. Natürlich nur vor dem Hintergrund und im Vergleich zu mir bereits bekannten Rollen. Man kann nicht alles kennen.

Der Patscher nannte ja die 300X. 
Jau, habe ich hier. 
Die alten 300, 308, 308 Pro, 328, 400 waren kult. Funktionieren immer noch. 
In glühender Erinnerung an die Freude mit diesen alten Mitchells, habe ich mir die 300X dann gekauft. Lag damals bei 80€. 
Ja hallo?!|bigeyes Was für ein P/L Hammer!!! 
Nicht ernst gemeint,....oder? 
39€ sind ja o.k., aber......da würde sogar ich anraten, noch ein wenig zu sparen und irgendeine Ryobi zu nehmen.

Da wären wir bei der Red Arc. Hat mich nicht überzeugt. Lesestoff findet man hier ja genug.
Ich bin kein Fan davon. "Laufen", im weitesten Sinne des Begriffs, tut sie aber noch.


Die 260iger Slammer macht mir mit Geflochtener reichlich Kummer. Der Rollenfuß passt weder in den Skeletor, noch in den Diaflash Rollenhalter.

Die Quantum Energys rattern so "lala" vor sich hin. Das 20iger Modell war nach der ersten Woche beim Service.

Die Daiwa Emblem ZiA sind obwohl teuer, ihr Geld aber wert gewesen (auch immer noch).
Die Daiwa Caprice war ihr Geld wert.
Samurai und Regal? Reden wir nicht weiter drüber.|evil:

Die alten Mitchell und die Quick Finessa waren top Rollen. DAM 5001 und 3001 liegen auch noch im Keller.
Wer nostalgisch an die "tolle Zeit" dieser Dinosaurier zurückdenkt. Heute noch vergleichend deren Robustheit ins Feld führt, sollte mal wieder damit ausgiebig und mit modernen Schnüren und Ruten bestückt, angeln gehen.
Robustheit ist nicht alles. 

Den Rest der Rollen, die ich im Laufe der Zeit "verschlissen" habe (Silstar, Cormoran,....), sowie die Multis, lasse ich mal unerwähnt.

Das P/L zeichnet sich für mich nach Jahren des Gebrauchs aus.
Die TP war bis zur FB, immer mein pers. Favorit.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht sollte ein Mod die ganze letzte Seite in den HE verschieben. Ist ja alles OT hier.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ASPIRE FA 4000 (DE)     1:4.6	332g    73cm	KL=7/1	299€

TWIN POWER 4000	        1:4.6	325g    73cm	KL=6/1	196€

TWINPOWER Mg (06) 4000	1:4.6	285g	73cm	KL=8/1	264€

TWIN POWER 4000PG	1:4.6	370g	73cm	KL=10/1	211€
TWIN POWER 4000HG	1:5.7	395g	89cm	KL=10/1	211€
TWIN POWER 5000PG	1:4.6	375g	77cm	KL=10/1	211€
TWIN POWER 5000HG	1:5.7	395g	94cm	KL=10/1	211€

Und preislich Interessant:
ULTEGRA 4000	        1:4.8	320g	75.8cm	KL=3/1	81€
BIOMASTER'06 4000	1:4.8	310g	75.8cm	KL=5/1	110€


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det!

Die Ultegra und auch die Biomaster passen gut in diesen Thread.
Wo haste die Preise her? Itzbay?


----------



## Gralf (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Daiwa Caprice war ihr Geld wert.
> Samurai und Regal? Reden wir nicht weiter drüber.|evil:



Hallo

Regal habe ich nicht. Aber mit der Caprice und der Samurai habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Die Caprice mit Hardbody-Z ist genauso wie die Samurai 2,5 Jahre in Betrieb. So ein leichtes Leben führen die bei mir nicht. GuFi angeln am Rhein. Die eine macht jetzt Geräusche. Da kommt Sand und Dreck rein, weil ich die Ruten manchmal beim Abhaken auf den Boden legen muss. Und Wenn es regnet und die sind nass bleibt alles dran kleben.

Wir reden doch über P/L und ich meine wenn ich damit 3 Jahre klar komme für den geringen Preis?

Und Nachts Gufieren ist auch kein Problem. Die wickeln mein Geflecht (7 - 8 kg) zuverlässig auf.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Ultegra und auch die Biomaster passen gut in diesen Thread.
> Wo haste die Preise her? Itzbay?


Jo, find ich auch. Eben die Alternativen zu Stradic, weil niedriger übersetzt und ohne DH-Kurbel. Die Biomaster hab ich nochmal dazugetan.
Preise Aspire von HAV, JP-Shim von ginrinpeche. Die Aspire scheint ein reines DE-Modell zu sein, daher die Idee daß es eine getunte und aufgepeppte Alu-JP-TP ist. Wenn der Preis dann auch mal bei 150 bis 170 ist ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin!

@ Sundvogel Gute Idee!

Da ich den Grundgedanken für diesen Thread, Gerät mit einem guten P/L Verhältnis 
sehr gut finde räum ich hier gleich mal ein bisschen auf und schiebe alle über 
gefühlte 100€ in "Euren" HE Thread.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



			
				Torsk_NI schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich den Grundgedanken für diesen Thread, Gerät mit einem guten P/L Verhältnis
> sehr gut finde räum ich hier gleich mal ein bisschen auf und schiebe alle über
> gefühlte 100€ in "Euren" HE Thread.


Hallo Torsk! #h
100 ist ein bischen Knapp, wir waren oben bei ca. bis 200 EUR, Range der Shim.TP was sich wohl für die meisten hier von der Grenze her deckt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey nun mal nicht so bissig. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das einige Leute leicht gestresst sind, wenn dieser an sich informative Thread mit Stella, Aspire und TP Gedöns vollgespammt wird.

Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mal grobes Augenmaß eingesetzt und denke, dass es so passt. 
Sollten Verbresserungsvorschläge da sein bitte per PN.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hey nun mal nicht so bissig.


Was hat das mit bissig zu tun? #c

Oben war mit Listen bis 200 EUR angefangen worden, wobei eben die gegenüber den Katalog>Listen>Straßenpreisen nochmal günstigeren Schnäppchen interessant sind.
Die deutsche TP markiert da sowas wie den Scheidepunkt, das war doch gut angemerkt worden. 

Und: wenn man bei 100 EUR auföhrt, dann bleiben ja praktisch nur noch die Arcs  und evtl. ne Technium über -  , 
das gefällt aber selbst mir NICHT! :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry Det,

das bissig war nicht auf dein Post bezogen, sondern auf Torsks "*EUREN HE*".

So bis ca. 150 ist doch alles dabei. Arc, Stradic, Biomaster... ist doch prima.

Die 4000er TP kostet nach UVP deutlich über 200,-

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> das bissig war nicht auf dein Post bezogen, sondern auf Torsks "*EUREN HE*".


Alles klar! #h


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habs natürlich nicht zu entscheiden!
Bin aber auch der Meinung, so 150 Euro Strassenpreis ist die Grenze.
Ist natürlich subjektiv.
Aber dafür sollte man schon was ordentliches kriegen.
Kann man ja zum Glück auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Shimano Twin Power 1000 FA 169,50 € aus einem großen deutschen Shop oder eine japanische für bischen über 150 gehören für mich dann auch noch genau dazu, und alles paßt! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo!
Du hast den Thread im Griff!
Die TP ist auch kein High-End, eben nur gut.
Oberhalb davon sollte es aber im anderen Thread bleiben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gralf (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo Torsk! #h
> 100 ist ein bischen Knapp, wir waren oben bei ca. bis 200 EUR, Range der Shim.TP was sich wohl für die meisten hier von der Grenze her deckt.



Hallo

ich finde das überhaubt blödsinnig, wenn man das am Preis festmacht. Wenn man doch über P/L redet.

Da war im Diskussionrollentröt so oft die Rede: Man solle bitte nicht einen Ferrari mit nem Golf vergleichen. 

Ok. Das mache ich jetzt mal. Wir gehen zu zweit angeln mit Ferrari. Die Taschen mit den Ruten rein? Ok. Dach auf. Kein Problem bei schönem Wetter. Mit Anhängerkupplung bekomme ich das Modell leider nicht. Auch blöd um mein Angelboot von Monaco nach Cannes zu ziehen.|supergri

Aber gut. Wir sind in der Nähe. Jetzt noch die letzten 200m Feldweg. Und schwupp... sitzen wir mit dem Unterboden auf der Mittelwelle.

Was ich damit meine ist: Der hohe Preis nützt mir irgenwie nichts. Am Preis kann man den Nutzen gar nicht festmachen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Excellenter Vergleich.

Uli


----------



## leipziger21 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nabend

Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrolle für meine Skeletor mit 15-40 Wg. Stehe gerade vor der Frage welches Model ? Tendiere momentan zwischen Stradic Fa und Ryobi Zauber


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Frage an Chef AngelDet:

Sind Ryobi Zauber und WFT Alubraid komplett baugleich (incl. der Kugellagergüte)?
Möchte mir eine von beiden zulegen.
Bin momentan etwas verwirrt...|kopfkrat


----------



## plattform7 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe den Thread jetzt überflogen und glaube dass *Daiwa Caldia* noch nicht benannt wurde. Im Vergleich zu der Arc finde ich die "satter" und "ruhiger" im Lauf. Allerding bin ich in diesem Jahr zu wenig zum Angeln gekommen (und das meist mit der Multi), so dass ausführliche Erfahrungswerte noch fehlen. Habe mir die Caldia in diesem Jahr zugelegt, weil sie für einen kurzen Augenblick sehr stark reduziert wurde (irgendwas mit 120-130 Euro). Zu diesem Kurs finde ich, dass es eine sehr brauchbare Rolle ist. Die Klapp-Kurbel stört mich so bissel - aber sonst bis jetzt recht zufrieden damit. Wie sich der RealFour-Konzept auf Dauer zeigt, bleibt also für mich noch abzuwarten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Sind Ryobi Zauber und WFT Alubraid komplett baugleich (incl. der Kugellagergüte)?


Die sind gleich, bis auf das was Du außen siehst. 1. Gibt es wenig innerliche Varianten dieser Rollen, und 2. wurde es mir von angelwebshop auf der Messe explizit bestätigt, mit Finger auf beide!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Habe den Thread jetzt überflogen und glaube dass *Daiwa Caldia* noch nicht benannt wurde. Im Vergleich zu der Arc finde ich die "satter" und "ruhiger" im Lauf.


Es wurden jetzt einige marktgerecht positioniert mit 89 EUR verkauft, das ist dann schon ein sehr schöner Preis. Im Vergleich zu einer WS Rolle merkt man die typische kräftigere Art der Daiwa-Excenterverlegung schon sehr positiv. 
Leider sind die Rollen unterhalb von Infinity keine Vollmetallgehäuserollen, Hardbody-Z zum Trotze .
Der Daiwa-Katalogpreis ist sehr hoch, bei 249 ..279 EUR meine ich, der Straßenpreis war schnell bei 169 und dann 129, Sonderangebote hoch im Norden jetzt s.o., das ist ein schönes Beispiel wie relativ der Preis ist, und sich ändert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Gralf schrieb:


> Wir gehen zu zweit angeln mit Ferrari. Die Taschen mit den Ruten rein? Ok. Dach auf. Kein Problem bei schönem Wetter.


Du wirst Dich wundern, hab mir gerade gestern einen schicken roten Ferrari Spider gekauft. :g Paßt leider nicht ganz zu dem schicken Rot meiner bevorzugten roten Rollen. #c Hat aber nebenbei bemerkt ein ausgezeichnetes P/L! 
Meine Frau fragte genau sowas: "Wie willst Du denn mit so einem Auto angeln 
fahren?" Schnell mal einen Schrägrutenhalter für montierte Spinnruten skizziert, das sähe bestimmt cool aus. 
So volle Länge ausgefahren, ala Paul Gustafson oder Drohne #6 #h.

Zum P/L:
Preis können wir leicht und gut ermitteln, das ist nur eine Zahl.
Die Leistung einer Rolle, wie ist die eigentlich, wie ermittelt man die, einmal subjektiv (macht ja jeder so in etwas), und einmal objektiv (recht schwer).
Zur Leistungsermittlung müssen wohl noch ein paar Grundlagen her. :g


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Calida hat mich auch immer schon interessiert,ich bin bisher auch davon ausgegangen,
das Hardbody Ganzmetall heißt und auch dieses ist.
Und dann noch dieser Preisverfall innerhalb eines Jahres,der Det raub einem wieder jegliche Illusion.

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und dann noch dieser Preisverfall innerhalb eines Jahres


Darüber kannst Du Dich doch aber freuen, und auch über den gesparten Hunni! #h


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mich grade für ne Slammer 360 entschieden,die wurde von dir nur im Zusammenhang
mit der Alubraid,No Mono im Vergleich zur Ryobi Zauber angerissen.
Ich sag nur 340g und von der Schnurfassung der Calida deutlich überlegen,hat in der Größe
schon mindestens 405g.
Ich hab sie hier im Board geschossen und find sie absolut Tauglich.



Mich würde noch interessieren,da ich mir noch eine SpeedmasterXH kaufen möchte
und gelesen habe das der Rollenfuß nicht in alle Shimano Rollenhalter passt,also fischt jemand die Kombo?

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nunja, Slammer, die neuen Straßenpreise passen ja auch noch so hierher.
Aber die Rolle ist eben ein bischen old-style, nicht so richtig in der Klasse mit den neuen Japaner-Feinspinnen vergleichbar. #d 
Wird vertriebstechnisch als robuste Boots- und Meeresangelrolle positioniert.
Die Slammer ist gut für sicherheitsmotivierte im Tenor: "Die wird mir auf keinen Fall kaputt gehen!" 

Slammer 360  240m/ 0,30mm 5.1:1 355g
Das sind 30% mehr als eine typische 4000er (Shim.) Spule, wenn man es denn gebrauchen kann. 
Die 4000er Caldia hat schon ein bischen mehr Schnurfassung, denn die gleich große+schwere 3500 eine reduzierte Spulenfassung gegenüber 4000, auch ein bischen wie ein gewolltes S-Shallow-Modell.

Caldia 3000E  4,7:1	185m/0,30mm	330g
Caldia 3500E  4,9:1	220m/0,30mm	405g
Caldia 4000E  4,9:1	190m/0,35mm	405g


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich brauch die Schnurfassung und am besten noch ne Wechselspule,da ich sie nicht nur
fürs Schleppen,sondern mit dicker Geflochtener auch auf Waller brauche.
Das Old Style gefällt mir ganz gut,passt aber optisch natürlich auch überhaupt nicht
auf ne Speedmaster,aber da Funktion vor Form,bin ich dabei flexibel.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gralf (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du wirst Dich wundern, hab mir gerade gestern einen schicken roten Ferrari Spider gekauft.



Wenn es diese Kisten nun endlich mal als Kombi-Diesel mit Anhängerkupplung gäbe. Aber es ist auch kein Rolls als Kombi in sicht.
Dann müssen wir uns leider billigere Sachen kaufen.:c@AngelDet: Ich weiss genau, das du weisst, was ich meine.

Nö. Ich möchte "Nutzwert". Etwas mehr Geld ausgeben für Nutzwert ist ok. Ich lese auch gerne im Diskussionrollenfred. Aber Ferraris sind für mich keine brauchbaren Autos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ich möchte "Nutzwert". Etwas mehr Geld ausgeben für Nutzwert ist ok.


Da verstehen wir uns 100%. 
Das mit dem Nutzwert ist der Knackpunkt. Welche Rolle hat den höheren Nutzwert, z.B. eine Technium oder eine Caldia?
Hat die nächst teurere Rolle einen höheren Nutzwert?

Da kommen neben der Anwendung in bestimmten Angelarten auch subjektive Sachen zum tragen. 
Einer der bei allen Anglern sehr wichtigen Faktoren ist die Resistenz bei schwererer Beanspruchung, also Hänger oder übergroße Fische. Wirkt sich sofort auf die Lebensdauer aus. Das können wir leider nicht objektiv ermitteln und die Hersteller schweigen sich aus.


----------



## andre23 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

....verfolge den threat jetzt von beginn an und was soll ich sagen....preise sind und bleiben relativ....fuer 149,139....99€ bekommt man teilweise und unter guten umstænden eine rolle, welche vorher mehr als das doppelte gekostet hat....warum also nicht etwa eine HE rolle/rute beziehen, welche jetzt ein super P/L hat???....

tip´s wird man dann, verstændlicher weise, kaum bekommen....|rolleyes

ps: finde den threat wirklich gelungen, macht weiter so.....#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt gibt es den richtigen Thread für solche Diskussionen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115334

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja,wie schon oben angedacht sone Calida fürn Hunni könnte ein Schnäppchen sein?
Wer hat denn noch Weihnachtsgeld?

Taxidermist


----------



## KHof (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nochwas zur Caldia:

Die 3500 kommt aus Japan, die kleineren nicht.
das merkt man durchaus. Meine 3000 und auch die 2000 haben etwas Spiel im Spulenkopf. Bei genügend Spannung auf der Schnur beim Einholen merkt man das.
Die 3500 ist klasse ohne Gemecker.

Klaus


----------

